# looking for lecture charts



## bigboy (Jul 29, 2012)

hi all
my lodge is wanting to go back to the charts for the lectures, i know this may seem like a step backward with slide shows and power point, but i have been tasked with finding some charts in good condition.
any info would be appreciated
thanks


----------



## Brian Morton (Jul 29, 2012)

*Tracing boards*

Hi, there are many good tracing boards online for purchace for lecture. A quick bit of Googling should help you fill your needs. One is tracingboards.com Take care


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 30, 2012)

Ebay?


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Jul 30, 2012)

Is this what you are looking for?
http://www.lauterer.com/MP11EALectureChartPlaque-FirstLectureChartES.aspx


----------



## BryanMaloney (Aug 1, 2012)

Those are beautiful (they have a whole collection for sale). I'm someone who has lived by the slideshow professionally for decades. I would rather use such ready-made works of art over a slideshow.


----------



## tomasball (Aug 2, 2012)

If you want to really get back to basics, why not get a hand-painted carpet for each degree?


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Aug 2, 2012)

GRand Lodge also has them available on CD as Powerpoint slides. Here is a link to the Grand Lodge order form


----------

